# mathews dead end sts



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

i bought a mathews dead end and put on mathews lx and it got rid of almost
all vibration in the string i have been trying to get it that quiet for years now i have go buy one you will be glad you did


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Helped with the buzz in my monster too, completely diff bow without it.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

yea im a 28-28.5 draw lenght but my bow is 30 and i dont have any wrist slap


----------

